# Mini’s Sire and Dam’s Colors



## duskexx (May 8, 2019)

The marking would just be a large snip, wouldn't it? And I think Palamino is just a cream dilution over red, I don't know how much that narrows it down though.

Edit: I found this online
Palomino: This color is actually the result of chestnut with a cream dilution factor. Look for a rich gold to clear-yellow body; manes and tails are generally white or pale; dark eyes.

Sample genetic recipe: Cremello X chestnut (will always produce palominos); cremello X any color; palomino X chestnut (you'll get only chestnut or palomino); palomino X any color; buckskin X any color; black X any color (if black parent has a hidden cream gene).


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

I actually think your pony is silver. Very common color in miniatures. 

Is she registered?


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Silver dapple with a snip for facial markings. Silver dapple is black with the silver gene and one of her parents would have to have the silver gene. Could have been bay with silver or black. Other parent could have been any color.

Keep in mind is has been a long time ago that I researched all of this and there have been great strides in color genetics since then so with that being said....At that time it was known that silver did not show up on red based horses but they could still carry it. I never heard though of getting a surprise silver dapple out of a red based parent that was carrying hidden silver when bred to a black based. Technically it should be able to happen and just because I haven't heard of it doesn't mean it hasn't happened. Just throwing this in here to show you how it would be possible to get a silver dapple out of 2 non-silver looking parents. The only thing you can be sure of when thinking about the color of her dam and sire is that 1 was black based and one or the other of them carried silver.


----------



## 1Knightstar1 (Feb 9, 2019)

She is not registered. Here’s a better photo of her colors.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

In that one she looks chestnut with flaxen. Did you buy the horse of a different color from the land of OZ? LOL I hope you've watched the Wizard of Oz and know what I'm joking about.


----------



## duskexx (May 8, 2019)

JCnGrace said:


> In that one she looks chestnut with flaxen. Did you buy the horse of a different color from the land of OZ? LOL I hope you've watched the Wizard of Oz and know what I'm joking about.


Isn't flaxen chestnut darker? Something like this? It looks Palamino to me, at least...just a golden one.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Chestnut has a range of different shades but then so does palomino so I could be wrong.


----------



## 1Knightstar1 (Feb 9, 2019)

Lol 😂. Well I did take her photos at certain points in the day, some days were very bright, others the sun was covering the clouds. This one I think I got her pretty good in yesterday, Stormy’s legs do fade into a darker brown color.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

A picture on a bright sunny day but not in direct sunlight would be best. 

One way to know for sure whether or not she's a silver dapple is to shave her to see of she looks white with black dapples under her coat.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

To me she looks like she might be silver bay. My friend's mini horse is silver bay, and that's how I learned about the color. Silver dapple horses have a black coat along with the silver gene, and that turns them a color anywhere from chocolate palomino (appearing) to gray with dapples.

Silver bay horses have a bay coat along with the silver gene, and that makes them look like a palomino with a flaxen mane and tail. However, their legs will be gray or brown at the bottom, so you can see where the black markings a bay might have were made lighter by the silver gene.

This is my friend's silver bay in his winter coat:









If you google Silver Bay horses online you can see many examples.


----------



## 1Knightstar1 (Feb 9, 2019)

I think this is the best photo I recently took of her. I also didn’t realize until now, that Stormy does in fact have a dark brown dorsal stripe. Her mane is white, yet her tail is blonde in color. Her legs also fade into a darker color.


----------



## duskexx (May 8, 2019)

Dunallino?? Her colour is really unique!


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't think Dunalinos have chocolate colored legs.

Horses can be bay + dun + silver also.
But he could just be bay + silver and the dorsal stripe could be counter shading.

Equine Color Genetics


----------



## duskexx (May 8, 2019)

Aren't these dunalino's? (sorry for hijacking your thread)


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

^^^Yes they are. But the adult horse has palomino colored lower legs (there is some shadow on the upper legs). The foal has definite dun factors/striping on the legs and foal legs that color will eventually shed and turn black. 

That's different from the underlying black legs a bay has being turned a different color (brown/chocolate) by the silver gene.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Chestnut with flaxen, and silver bay can be very similar in appearance. Because silver dapple is very common in minis I would probably go with the latter. The stripe though! That is adding dun into it which heck if I know what happens then.

It only matters what color she is because the silver dapple dilution carries the possibility of eye anomalies with it, including but not limited to cataracts and progressive retinal atrophy (PRA). These are both late onset, progressive, and incurable, and blindness, even surgical removal of the eye or eyes, can be the end result. Something to be aware of.

Silver dapple doesn't always have this side effect, and often when it does the eyes are only mildly affected. But it is something silver dapple lovers (Rocky Mountain horses, American Shetlands, Minis are three commonly selected for this dilution) refuse to confront, and frankly it angers me.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I am going to say silver bay with nd1. That would account for the primitives without the dilution attributed to Dun and is common so would not be unlikely. 



In order for her to be that color one parent would have to carry dominant agouti and pass it so that means bay or red. You would also need a black based parent to pass the E and one of the two would need silver. A chestnut horse could carry silver as well as agouti in dominant form and it not be visible phenotypically. Cross a red with both of those to a black and you'd get that. Any of the color effecting genes in heterozygous form could be represented but not passed so really that mini could have any color parent combination if the genes were heterozygous and passed in the case of E, A, nd1 and then not passed for any of the others. As she is bay any other passed that was phenotypically visible in heterozygous form can be ruled out like cream and dun.


So to simplify one parent is either bay or black with or without the silver and nd1. The other parent could be just about anything but a double dilute.


----------



## 1Knightstar1 (Feb 9, 2019)

This is a dorsal stripe isn’t it? I was certain it was because it went all the way into her tail.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Yes, it is a dorsal stripe. That one goes to the tail and not through the tail. I have seen pictures of tested nd1/nd1 with the stripe through the tail but no dilution to the coat. It can also be more visible if they have foal camo or as adults have lighter guard hairs that make it appear to go through. In this case nd1 and not dun or the caot would be much lighter and there would be very obvious other primitive markings like a mask.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Are you going to have her color tested? I'm curious to learn exactly what she is. LOL


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

:shrug: Beats me!
But I do think she is awfully cute.


----------

